# Ok, I'll try this thing. Want your betta drawn?



## purplemuffin

I need to warm my hand up, anyone want a quick drawing of your fishy?  I'm not used to drawing them, don't expect a lot, but I can work pretty fast, I'll see if I can do any of them justice!


----------



## FuulieQ

Please? c:

He's in my avatar and I have tons of pictures in my album. Freed's not spectacular, but I think he's cute.

He even grew little red spots just for me, as soon as I decided I liked Dalmation coloring! :B


----------



## purplemuffin

Mkay! I'll go set up the tablet!


----------



## FuulieQ

!!!! YAY!

This'll be the first art I've had of him, aside from when I've drawn him myself. 

I wish I had a tablet. :l What kind of tablet do you have? Wacom?


----------



## purplemuffin

I have a Cintiq  It's sweet!

:O here is your fishie! Just a quickie


----------



## FuulieQ

D8

That... that's really good.... wow. The colors are scarily spot on! xD

Yaaaay, thank you SO MUCH!


----------



## TigerLily

I don't suppose you'd be willing to try my fishy-boy, would you? :-D

There's a good picture of him here:
http://i485.photobucket.com/albums/rr219/RuRedHen/Pets/Twinkle-pose.png


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets

I have... Only horrible images of this boy here u.u He's a black HM with blue metallic and those dots some bettas have. Still I love my Blackout and I think your art is stunning.


----------



## anglnarnld

Heres mine )


----------



## anglnarnld

Last two are the same


----------



## purplemuffin

For tiger lily! 

Hope you like it!


----------



## TigerLily

Oh wow! That's beautiful! Thank you very much! :-D


----------



## metalbetta

Of course I'd love my betta drawn! If you wouldn't mind?

How about... Cameron?


----------



## anglnarnld

What happened to mine?


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets

Oh wow that one looks lovely 
<3333


----------



## purplemuffin

Sorry guys, college! I can draw these fast, but I have to find time between my other appointments. I'm posting them one at a time, I'll do them in the order you ask


----------



## peaches3221

could you please, please please draw my new guy if your not too busy? Thank you very much!!! :-D


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets

Take all the time you need c: I'm just super excited that you are doing them c:


----------



## Betta Slave

I know you have a lot to draw already, but if you have time, could you do Faust? He's the boy in my avvie  If you need a bigger pic, tell me.


----------



## naturegirl243

oooo when your done with those could you draw Carlisle?I really want some sort of art of him since he is so special.He is actually a little more purple looking but I have an album for him on my profile that has more pics.


----------



## BettaGirl290

here is what i want you to draw, my betta Ritotini!


----------



## anglnarnld

Ugh!! When are you gonna do my two fish???


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets

Calm down anglarnld - purplemuffin isn't required to do any of this for us and on top of that she {?} has college and a life outside this site to deal with. Also purplemuffin said that she was going to be doing them in order posted meaning there is still my fish before yours. 

c:


----------



## metalbetta

Anglnarnld, You're coming off as being very rude. 
Patience is a virtue, hun.


----------



## purplemuffin

Blackout!



Ok, wow a lot of people have responded lol! Be patient with me, I'm working on them. :roll: Just got a lot of homework too! 6ft by 5ft drawing I gotta do! yuck!


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets

Oooo~ very pretty =D Thank you so much


----------



## CodeRed

These are gorgeous! I don't know what you were talking about!  Let's seee... can you do one of Vali sometime? If you don't, that's fine. You look like you've got quite the lineup, lol!


----------



## anglnarnld

Im sorry I was in a bad mood :/ Im deeply apologize...


----------



## purplemuffin

It's ok, we all have our days. I'm working on your two right now

oh and by the way to someone who asked, I am a lady


----------



## MizzVamp115

I would love if you would draw Shuester for me whenever you get the time. :-D

Here's a good pic of his fins and coloring for you.


----------



## anglnarnld

Thank you purplemuffin ))


----------



## Adastra

Wow, a cintiq? I'm so jealous. @[email protected] I'm using one of those $45 Adesso Cybertablets, rofl. So cheap! It does enough to get me by though. 

Let me know if you ever want to do a trade!


----------



## anglnarnld

Sadly I traded in percy because he wasnt looking to good and I didnt know how to help him so I got this little guy ) Still dk what to name but can you drawn him for me? Plz?


----------



## anglnarnld

And yes he is a dalmatian )


----------



## fishman12

You have 10 other people but when you get around to it, could you do Russell?


----------



## purplemuffin

Ok guys, I am working on the pictures, but I might be slow.. I really badly injured myself on the plane back to georgia, and today I can barely lift my right arm(the one I draw with of course)

It's already affecting my schoolwork (art college..haha) so I'm trying to rest it as much as I can >_< NOT FUN!

But I haven't forgotten about you!


----------



## metalbetta

Oh no! You alright?


----------



## purplemuffin

Not yet, I'm not really sure what happened, I think it's the heavy luggage+heavy art supplies+all the moving and sitting and sleeping funny with this stress crazy weekend/trip back!

It feels like just a knot that won't leave! In the hardest place to get to, too! Man, my mom used to be a massage therapist..why did I just leave home again?! Ugh!


----------



## metalbetta

Ouch! I hate knots. I used to get them all the time in the worst possible spot... just under my shoulder blade. I know how you feel. blegh.


----------



## FuulieQ

D: !!

I hope you get better... that really sucks, injuring the drawing hand. :/


----------



## purplemuffin

problem appears to be getting worse, I am having trouble moving/getting up. Took me forever to get out of bed.. Going to a doctor today!


----------



## metalbetta

Good! Hopefully your doc can at least get you on a mild pain med or something.


----------



## MizzVamp115

Goodness, I hope you can figure out what's wrong and get better soon!


----------



## fishman12

OH NO! Hope you get better.


----------



## peaches3221

I hope you get better! :-(


----------



## FishyFriend1

Oh No! Hope you get better. 

I was going to ask you to do Charlie but i don't want to put more pressure on you.....

Plus i don't have a good picture of him...


----------



## TaylorW

I'm so sorry you hurt your arm! Your drawings are amazing though!!


----------



## FishyFriend1

I really couldn't resist. I don't want to be rude but i thoughti should get a picture of my betta on here before the line gets too long.

Sorry to here about your injury.

Here is a picture of my betta. Just draw it when you're feeling better and when it's my "turn" to be drawn. If you have time of course.

Sorry about the size and all.

Also i just realized that i sounded really rude I don't mean to be


----------



## cwenger5

WOAH i want one-i love your drawing!! hes in my Avatar picture!!


----------



## FishyFriend1

Pick your favorite please.

I don't mean to put any pressure on you. sorry


----------



## akjadestar

Hey I'd love a drawing but you're sick and all and probably have lots of requests so just drop me a pm when you feel ready and don't overwork yourself!


----------



## danifacetastic

Same here. I'd love my fish drawn if you don't mind so whenever you have time send me a message


----------



## FuulieQ

Purple, you alright? How did the doctor's go?

You alive? ;_;


----------



## Critter

Amazing paintings!


----------



## monroe0704

You are amazing! I love to draw too, but I mostly work with colored pencil (it usually looks like paint though hah). I might try giving my avatar baby, Harlequin, a sketch session. Hope your injury healed up, you got skills!


----------



## FireKidomaru

i hope your arm heals up ok...i wonder what happened. I would love to have several of my fishies drawn as well so just pm when your arm feels 110% ok? hope you get better

ps. your art is amazing! omg im jelous of your ninja fish drawing skills


----------



## Maryrox247

I am so sorry that you got hurt purple!!!! I hope you feel better! When your ready to do my drawing just pm me ok? Get better soon and take your time!


----------



## HayrideHaunter

I hope you feel better Purplemuffin! I'm an art student myself, dying for a tablet! These drawings are awesome...cant wait to see more!


----------



## Maryrox247

HayrideHaunter said:


> I hope you feel better Purplemuffin! I'm an art student myself, dying for a tablet! These drawings are awesome...cant wait to see more!


I have a tablet! The bamboo pen and touch! Pretty nice.:-D


----------



## Luimeril

i was gonna ask for a pic of my Weiss, but the OP vanished. ;A; i hope they feel better soon!


----------



## Busted

I have a tablet too, Intuos4 Medium. So jealous of your Cintiq. But I seem to have lost my ability to draw, and have been thinking about selling my tablet :\ Also hope the OP is ok, and they do great work.


----------



## FishyFriend1

Oh dear, i do believe he has forgotten about us


----------



## Maryrox247

I'm sure that he(?) hasn't forgotten about us FishyFriend1, PurpleMuffin is just healing right now. Sometimes things like that take a while to heal so give Purple some time.


----------



## anglnarnld

Purplemuffin; You dont have to draw mine anymore...


----------



## Abby

purplemuffin said:


> oh and by the way to someone who asked, I am a lady


sorry to point this out but im half asleep and i read this thread and even half asleep i read that Purple has already identified herself as female lol:-D:lol::lol::lol:

hope ur ok Purple. if you ever get through this PILE of pics i would LOVE a drawing of my Dastan (avatar)


----------



## Abby

Maryrox247 said:


> I have a tablet! The bamboo pen and touch! Pretty nice.:-D


i have a bamboo tablet and pen but my skills SUCK compared to Purples. i do a fair amount of photo shopping but that's about my limit :lol::lol:


----------



## Maryrox247

Lolz! sorry purple!!!!! I didnt see that lol!


----------



## Bettaluver4evr

Hello! Is there anyway that you would have time soon to draw my Petco halfmoon rescue, Butterfly? That would make me soooo happy! I love your work. Take all of the time you need, I know you are busy and getting kinda backed up.  You are so kind for doing this, thanks!


----------



## FuulieQ

Purple hasn't been around in a while. She got sick and we haven't heard from her since. :c


----------



## Bettaluver4evr

I know, I'm sorry, I didn't read that until after I posted my thread. :/ Whoopsies.


----------



## BettasForever

It would be awesome if you could do the one in my avatar. But can you make the fins a little more spread out? He really doesn't like to open his fins alot.


----------



## BeCkS




----------



## Sanka101

Hope your feeling better, arm/ back injurys are the worste.. I know you have a long line up but please send me a message once youve finnished up all the requests before me! Your an amazing artist and id love to have some pics of my boys


----------



## HayrideHaunter

hey guys I'm pretty sure this thread is completely dead and purplemuffin isnt returning to it...he/she has been on other parts of the forum as far as I know but hasnt been back to this thread =/

also BeCKS....thats an AWESOME pic!


----------



## BeCkS

HayrideHaunter said:


> hey guys I'm pretty sure this thread is completely dead and purplemuffin isnt returning to it...he/she has been on other parts of the forum as far as I know but hasnt been back to this thread =/
> 
> also BeCKS....thats an AWESOME pic!


Haha thanks:-D, it was really hard to get a great pic of my hyper betta ^.^


----------



## FishyFriend1

it is a really good photo, you should enter it in the contest


----------



## BeCkS

i did haha x) for the february contest! hopefully i win <3 i love my babies


----------



## FishyFriend1

i will vote for it for sure!!!


----------



## BeCkS

FishyFriend1 said:


> i will vote for it for sure!!!


thank you!!!!


----------

